# Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....



## Michael J. (8. Mai 2005)

HAllo! |wavey: 
Wollte dieses Jahr mal zum Silbersee nach Neuss fahren,weil viele nur positives über den See erzählen ;+ !

1.Weiß jemand wo man die Erlaubniskarten für den See herbekommt(eventuell Adresse,Telefonnummer)??????

2.Welche Erfahrungen habt IHR am See gesammelt?(überfüttert?,Welche Jahreszeit is am aussichtsreichsten???.................etc...)


Würde mich über viele Antworten freuen!!! #6


----------



## Bergi (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

Moin!
Also ich habe gehört das der SIlbersee wohl dieses oder nächstes Jahr dicht gemacht wird.Aber obs stimmt weiss ich nicht.Tageskarten hat man in Neuss bekommen.

Also ich war bis jetzt 4 nächte am Silbersee.
Gut ist immer die Pumpstation(musst du kurz vors andere Ufer werfen.
Gut ist auch der Durchlauf zum Rhein.Besonders gut bei Hochwasser.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

Gib mal unter Sucher " Silbersee " ein; das Thema hatten wir schon einmal.


----------



## schwedi (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

Tageskarten gibt es in Düsseldorf. Bei Hochwasser musst halt Glück haben um einen vernünftigen Platz zu finden. Wathose oder Stiefel sollten dann auch nicht fehlen. Und wie überall auch springen die Fische NICHT einfach so in dein Netz. Tage und Wochen ohne Fisch gibt es da auch. Nummer hast du per PM.

schwedi


----------



## Michael J. (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

Hallo!

DAnke für die Antwort(en)+Tipps!!!! #6 

@schwedi:

Mir is schon klar das es net so einfach is und die Fischies so einfach in mein Netz springen   (wenn es so wäre dann wärs ja wirklich mehr als lanweilig  :q )

Bis dann............


----------



## euliboilie (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

Äh wollte mal hier nach fragen was mit dem Silbersee in diesem Jahr ist. Bekommt man weiter Karten?


----------



## longlongsilver (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

karten für den silbersee gibt es nurnoch in düsseldorf bei angelsport krings.
allerdings sind die karten begrenzt und es darf nurnoch eine handvoll auserlesener angler dort fischen. da dort zuviel mist durch andere passiert ist. siehe das grosse karpfensterben dort vor eineigen jahren weil da irgenwelche ochsen ungekochten hartmeiss tonnenweise gefüttert haben.


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

Das mit dem Fischsterben im SIlbersee ist schon ne sehr schlimme Sache gewesen...Mein Vater hat davon ein Foto gemacht...nicht gerade ein schönes Bild


----------



## DrFeelBetter (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

Hallo,

also das der Silbersee dicht gemacht wird....das halte ich

für reinen Unsinn....der See gehört der RWE !!! 

Angelkarten sind in Düsseldorf zu bekommen, das stimmt....

wie es mit der Anzahl aussieht, dazu kann ich nix sagen.....

Bin auch mal dort gewesen....ist sehr launisch und teilweise

sehr schwer zu befischen.....aber jeder sollte für sich das

herausfinden....fg

mfg

Doc


----------



## euliboilie (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

tach leute! für mich ist immer noch die frage im raum ob und wo es die karten gibt.
was muß man tuen um zu den ausgesuchten anglern zu gehören.
hört sich ja mitlerweile so an das man da gar nicht  drankommen kann.
echt traurig das es so deppen gibt die nicht wissen den karpfen richtig zu behandeln.
geschweige denn richtig zu füttern.
für mich ist und bleibt weniger ist mehr.....ich möcht den fisch anfüttern nicht satt machen....denn er soll ja auch meinen hakenköder finden.
was ist da so allgemein die  meinung.
ich habe dieses jahr in mohnheim erlebt das leute da unterwasser einen golfplatz angelegt haben.so haben es die taucher berichtet......


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. November 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*

ASV Bockum,längere Zeit her...der See ist kleiner als nen Fußballfeld...dort wurden mal 25kg Frolic reingeknallt(Mitta Schubkarre über die Böschung!!!),was das hätte bewirken können , kann sich ja wohl fast jeder denken...Ist aber zum Glück nicht passiert!


----------



## lsski (12. November 2008)

*AW: Wo gibts Scheine fürn Silbersee(Neuss)???Fragen.....*



euliboilie schrieb:


> tach leute! für mich ist immer noch die frage im raum ob und wo es die karten gibt.
> was muß man tuen um zu den ausgesuchten anglern zu gehören.
> hört sich ja mitlerweile so an das man da gar nicht drankommen kann.
> echt traurig das es so deppen gibt die nicht wissen den karpfen richtig zu behandeln.
> ...


 

Ich muß da mal was loswerden..................

Jo ich Zitiere:
für mich ist und bleibt weniger ist mehr.....ich möcht den fisch anfüttern nicht satt machen....denn er soll ja auch meinen hakenköder finden.

Wieviel ist das denn bei dir ???? Na !!! mal ehrlich !!

Wem ist noch nicht der Gedanke gekommen das war zu viel?

Ich habe da mal eine Studie daraus gemacht wieviel man füttern kann oder sollte um das Maximum an Bissen zu bekommen. ( natürlich ohne Haken )

Ich bin überzeugt das 80% der sogenanten Karpfenprofis viel zu viel füttern ( gerade am Silbersee ist das so ) 
Ok es gibt, nach einigen Jahren, dann fette Karpfen mit fetten Bäuchen aber deren Fang ist unspecktakulär.

Perfekt ist doch der Fisch kommt auf deinen Fangplatz und frist als erstes deinen Köder und nicht das Anfutter.
Wenn man diese Gesichtspunkte kombieniert Fängt mann mehr und auch groß.

Ja ich habe einen Jahresschein für den Silbersee -
- nein ich nehme keinen dort mit hin!

PS: der Silbersee is nicht so einfach wie es die Juganler mit M.Pelzer gezeigt haben. 

LG Jeff


----------

